# Izzy at the seaside



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Her first experience of the beach at Exmouth, Devon:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy at the beach today with my mum. 


looks like izzy had fun.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww looks like izzy had a great time!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like fun!  Beaches rock.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky Izzy, what a fab time x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaaw! Bless! Do you think she'll go swimming when it gets warmer? I hope Noodle likes the water. My last dog used to swim all year round and LOVED the sea!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine like to paddle but aren't swimmers but im glad really cos im like the neurotic mother with little kids by water.... "mind the edge" "come away from there you'll fall in" lol x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Mine like to paddle but aren't swimmers but im glad really cos im like the neurotic mother with little kids by water.... "mind the edge" "come away from there you'll fall in" lol x


I am exactly the same, you will notice she is on a flexi lead by the water! Izzy is so adventurous, she climbs up banks, dithers at the edge of the quarry and tests the river banks. I walk with a friend with a show cocker a month younger than Izzy, he is so calm and she never has reason to panic. I do have to confess that I had the 'fear' even when my son reached late teenage - I still have nightmares about the 13 year old teetering on the edge of the cliffs around Durdle Door. He's a 27 year old snow boarder now and I have learned not to worry, so perhaps when Izzy is much older..........................xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A while to go then Cara lol ... we're just neurotic carers at the end of the day lol x


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Cara, you never stop worrying!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

mum cant put pics on untill daughter shows her how ????? haha


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

*This is izzys brother alfie fom bristol*


----------

